# Pork Brisket Bones!!! Q-view



## forluvofsmoke (Aug 27, 2010)

This is the project my wife started for me a couple days ago when she returned from a day-trip with 16lbs of something I hadn't seen the likes of just yet. I’m guessing that I had been hinting about wanting to smoke something different…

So, we’re off to the races…er…smoker!

  

This will be part one of a back-to-back smoke in my SV24, as I have a 14lb beef brisket to go in this afternoon as well for Saturday’s dinner. It usually takes me about 20-24 hours for beef brisket, so I’m not giving the Smoke Vault a break…it’ll be running for 30-36 hours before this is over...unless I drop dead from sleep deprivation before I get that far. Come to think of it, that doesn't give me much of a break either after working for 15 hours earlier today (I mean yesterday), and then starting a smoke project at 1:00 am with 2 long smokes back-to-back...hmm, OK, it is a Gasser, so maybe a nap somewhere along the line?

  

These bones were in packs of three...one pack had the two larger bones. The packages look deceiving as to what is inside, as it looks to be the size of an average full packer beef brisket...just not as thick.

Oh, my first look at these was posted a few days ago, here: http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/fo...new-challenge-have-you-ever-seen-these-before

  

I have all four factory grates loaded for pork smokin'...this is the bone side before I tossed on some dry rub:





























And the same sequence after a rub, a flip and another rub application...the first two grates are rubbed with my Ancho Chili rub...this rub is not for everyone, as it tends to throw out a sucker-punch of heat:















And the rest are my mild and sweeter Red Bell Pepper rub:















Into the SV24 @ 2:22 am Mountain Time with a wet pan, hickory smoke and ~225*. I should have these on a plate in time for lunch, and the leftovers should have pull-able meat to make sammies for dinner (I'm hoping, anyway)...hmm, yea, that does sound good!







Oh, did I mention that I always put the milder rubbed meats above the spicier/hotter rubbed? Yea, it's a wife thing...if you still want to have a wife in the morning, then, you don't put the hot stuff on top so it can drip all over the milder stuff (hers)...LOL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!








I'll see how it goes, but I think I'll have some that will eat like the trimmings from SLC spares, and the rest should have quite a bit I'll be able to pull if I coax it along in a covered pan for a few hours. We'll see...

  

Back later with the finish!

  

Thanks for peekin' @ my first bones burn!!!

  

Eric


----------



## forluvofsmoke (Aug 27, 2010)

I snuck in a 3 or 3-1/2 hour nap (not long enough, for sure) and went out to check the smoke after 5 hrs and 10 minutes in...temp was running 235*:

*EDIT:* I just realized, these were in for 6:10 when I checked them out, not 5:10.







The mid-section of the lower slab has quite a bit of meat juices just hanging around in a puddle:































They look good enough to eat, and with some shrinkage showing, they seem ready, but I don't think they are. I lifted one end on a couple slabs to find they had tons of sag yet...if these smoke up anything like ribs, they have some time to finish. I might go for a covered pan in another hour or so and get things moving along.

  

  

Eric


----------



## forluvofsmoke (Aug 27, 2010)

After 9 hours into the smoke, we went into covered pans. All except one of the slabs had a good bend test, with little sagging...that's what I really wanted to see. These seem to have a pretty decent bark on them now, so covered pans it is, and lunch is just around the corner 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  

Five slabs of Red Bell Pepper rubbed:



















  

Four slabs of Ancho Chili rubbed:



















  

  

Lunch is coming up soon!!! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  

Eric


----------



## rp ribking (Aug 27, 2010)

Eric, looks awesome


----------



## mballi3011 (Aug 27, 2010)

Well done there Eric. I hope you are not reading this and you are sleeping getting ready for the next smoke coming up. Now theses rib pieces sure look fine and are you going to eat them just like that or are you pulling off the meat and maybe some pulled rib pork. Now that kinda sounds good??? But anyway another fine job you have done there Eric and keep ot coming.


----------



## forluvofsmoke (Aug 27, 2010)

Thanks Fellas, man I'm glad my wife found these. Nice change of pace.

Oh, nope, didn't fall asleep yet Mark...that 3 hour nap and a new style of pork for lunch gave me a second wind. I did feel pretty lousy until a couple hours ago, though. We had some unexpected visitors come by and we got on the subject of Bbq, so I just had to offer some of this...He loved it...his wife could not eat it due to the rub containing onion, peppers,and garlic (medical reasons).

We did just kinda pull some of it apart for a quick lunch...now, dinner, I think I will pull it all off the bone...it's still steaming slow in the Vault. Heck a couple slabs were falling apart already for lunch...hah-hah!

Anyway, I got some more pics here, just of the four slabs I grabbed for lunch. We have five more left for sammies for dinner.

I had just a _wee_ bit of trouble getting a couple out of the pan after a nearly 3 hours (and a 9-hr smoke)...yea, they are _very_ tender already:





























For the price paid, it's a bit steeper compared to spare ribs for the meat you get, but these things seem to have a bit different flavor than a rib...almost like its half shoulder and half spare rib, which makes sense according to it's orientation on the carcass. Anyway, don't expect it to eat and taste quite like ribs, because it really doesn't...close though. Think of what beef brisket tastes like, only this being pork instead of beef...it has a different flavor than a T-bone, sirloin or any other cut that is farther from the shoulder.

Man, I can't wait to pull some super fall apart bone meat for dinner tonight. This stuff has a very interesting flavor, unlike any othe pork I've had for sure. The stuff is kind of addictive like beef brisket, too.

I'll drop in a couple pics of pulled pork later. Right now though, I have a 14lb beef brisket to get started on, so yep, I'm a happy smoker!!!!!! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Back with dinner later!

Eric


----------



## meateater (Aug 27, 2010)

NICE!!! I got this on my list for sure. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





That ancho chile rub sounds great also, I'm a chili head.


----------



## Bearcarver (Aug 27, 2010)

Eric,

*Oh*  *Magoo*!  *You've*  *done it again*!

Darn that all looks good!

Bear


----------



## forluvofsmoke (Aug 28, 2010)

Thanks again all! Hey, for those who have seen these in the store but didn't pull the trigger, I'd recommend you grab a pack and give 'em a shot just for something different to try if for no other reason. They're actually a pretty good flavor. If you like ribs, and you like any cuts from the shoulder, then the brisket bones should be on your to do list.

We had visitors for dinner tonight, and we talked until they went home @ almost midnight...really nice folks...I just met them today, and I really liked spending the day with them...we need lots more people down to earth people like 'em around.

Anyway, I'll catch up a bit now...

Some marinated chicken breasts they brought over which I offered to chargrill on my weber kettle (love cooking on this) for the Mrs (she can't eat the dry rubs I used)..she said they were perfectly cooked:








The remainder of the brisket bones which I reserved for dinner, after a slow steam for...uh, let me think here... OK, 9 hours smoke, so, about 7 hours steam pan time...sinfullly tender and delicious...Red Beel Pepper rubbed:








Ancho Chili rubbed: 








The general concensus was to eat the like ribs again instead of pulling the meat for sammies, so that made things a bit easier on me...a freshly straighten edge on a chef's knife made a quick task of the these:















Cucumber Salads...one with red onion and one without:








Fruit Salad with Banana Pudding:








And lastly, the 40+ lbr which the kids picked up while grabbing the fresh veggies and fruits at a vender's stand for tonight's sides:








The ladies and my girls did all the sides, so they were busy for a bit this afternoon as well as myself...the girl's got that side item stuff down to a science, don't they?

  

  

That's it for this edition...I have a 14lb beef brisket that went in before we started eating dinner at about 6:30 pm...wait, that's when I wanted to start...I was about to hit it with dry rub when the weather tried getting a bit violent, so I delayed it...anyway it's been getting happy for about 5 hours now, but that's another story.

OK, I think eyelid inspections would be a good thing to be doing next...I'm have a tiny bit of sleep deprivation symptoms...like fluttering eye movement...typing really sux right now with the half-hand method (that's 2 fingers and a thumb per hand, plus looking at most keystrokes)...yep, stick a fork in me, 'cause I think I'm done...LOL!!!

Nite all!

See ya next time!!!

  

Eric


----------



## scarbelly (Aug 28, 2010)

Man this is one great post Eric - this all looks fantastic -


----------



## kcbluesnbbq (Aug 28, 2010)

That is some very good looking meat. Making my mouth get all watery. Wish we had some some way of scratch and sniff on the computer screen. Well maybe not, my wife would have to pry me off the screen.

Thanks for great qview.

Can't wait to see the brisket.


----------



## pops6927 (Aug 29, 2010)

Those are what's left over that you didn't include from St. Louis style ribs!  Great job and bet they ate nice!


----------



## gerald r brown (Apr 7, 2016)

Wonderful!!


----------



## bauchjw (Jul 31, 2016)

Great thread, I just saw a cheap bag of these at Walmart and I'm going to go pick up. What IT did you cook to?


----------



## forluvofsmoke (Jul 31, 2016)

bauchjw said:


> Great thread, I just saw a cheap bag of these at Walmart and I'm going to go pick up. What IT did you cook to?


Thanks, I've never checked I/T with ribs...I just go by pull-back of the meat from the bones, mostly. Then, there's the bend-test.

Eric


----------



## bauchjw (Jul 31, 2016)

Awesome, thanks. I was tracking the bend test, I just got a little confused/wary of "Brisket" in the name of cut and reading discussions on pulling. I wasn't sure if it needed to hit IT where connective tissue renders completely. Treat like ribs makes plenty of sense to me! I'll get some points your way as soon as they recharge! Thanks again!


----------

